# Visual Basic > Visual Basic FAQs >  Classic VB - How do I put the " character into a string?

## si_the_geek

The " character is used to start or end a string, so the following fails:


```
Dim myString as String
  myString = "I want a quote in my string " right there!"
```

This is because VB thinks that you want the string to end before the word _right_.


To put the quote character into a string you need to use one of the following methods:

Method 1: Use twice as many quote characters as you want, eg:


```
Dim myString as String
  myString = "I want a quote in my string "" right there!"
```

Method 2: Use a constant to represent the quote character, and add that to your string.  This method is probably the easiest to read:


```
Const QUOTE = """"
Dim myString as String
  myString = "I want a quote in my string " & QUOTE & " right there!"
```

Note that the "Const ... " line can be placed in the General Declarations section of a form/module for use throughout.


Method 3: Use the Chr function _(which returns the character denoted by the ascii code you provide)_ with the ascii code of the " character _(which is 34)_, eg:


```
Dim myString as String
' Chr(34) is the same as the " character
  myString = "I want a quote in my string " & Chr(34) & " right there!"
```

Note that as this method involves a function it is slower than methods 1 and 2, especially in loops etc.

----------

